# Not quite a silk purse!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is student housing across from the college, a hodgepodge of rooms added in different years. Not much prep, just blow and go!
More here


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Those blow and go all look alike, I think I got a few hundred that look the same. You can make a fast buck though. Good Deal


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I love those french doors. If this wasn't college housing, someone should really look into restoring them.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Those blow and go all look alike, I think I got a few hundred that look the same. You can make a fast buck though. Good Deal


:yes: Especially if you get the primer and paint demo'd!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> :yes: Especially if you get the primer and paint demo'd!


Oh ya baby, Love those deals, that there is called wheeling and dealing. Those houses are perfect for the demos, so now you get a double


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

y.painting said:


> I love those french doors. If this wasn't college housing, someone should really look into restoring them.


This house did have some cool details, Rob said he had to keep telling himself "bid for minimal prep"! Would have been a great restoration project, but this for a local company that buys the old homes around the college and turns them into housing. Was also good spraying practice for the crew.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is one painted radio lol.
I am with Y those are some nice doors, looks like there is some character in the place an ideal restoration job in the future.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like the radio got blown also

does in now produce "white noise" ??


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Decent looking place for 'blow and go'. I like the arches. 

fwiw, nothing wrong with blow and go jobs at all. Not everything we paint is gonna be the stuff you want to show your buds. 

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

daArch said:


> Looks like the radio got blown also
> 
> does in now produce "white noise" ??


Wow. I thought DeWalts were yellow??


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

man that brought back some memories of KU. Nice stuff. So Rob was just spraying the stair trim and all with flat?!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Mantis said:


> Decent looking place for 'blow and go'. I like the arches.
> 
> fwiw, nothing wrong with blow and go jobs at all. Not everything we paint is gonna be the stuff you want to show your buds.
> 
> Good job! :thumbup:


Thanks, it really killed him to not spend time sandind and feathering, but that would have taken more than the two days they spent there!



Mantis said:


> Wow. I thought DeWalts were yellow??


It is the chameleon radio, it turns Kilim Beige, Divine White, next week is Mississippi Mud! 



nEighter said:


> man that brought back some memories of KU. Nice stuff. So Rob was just spraying the stair trim and all with flat?!


Rob didn't touch this one (I was so proud, he only checked in twice and called them a miilion times!) the guys did it all. It is all sprayed a semigloss.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for Rob!


----------

